# Vmware auf externer Harddisk?



## blimaa (28 Juni 2019)

Hi


Da wir uns von den Windows 7 Laptop verabschieden und auch die gaaaanz alten Windows XP langsam den Geist aufgeben, müssen wir ja auf Windows 10 Laptops umsteigen. 
Nun möchte ich die alten Programme in eine virtuelle Maschine verschieben. Dazu habe ich nun ein paar Fragen:

- Wie handhabt Ihr das? Hat jeder seine eigene VMware auf seinem Arbeitslaptop oder habt Ihr die VMware auf einer externen Harddisk?  Ich meine, wenn man nur scho zwei, drei virtuelle Maschinen hat, dann kommt ja da eine riesen Datenmenge zusammen.

- Welche VMWare benutzt Ihr? VMware Workstation Player oder Workstation pro? 


Gruss blimaa


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juni 2019)

Hi,

selten genutze VM auf externer Platte/NAS.
Nutze Workstation pro

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## acid (28 Juni 2019)

Maschinen die ich ständig brauche auf einer zweiten SSD im Notebook, andere liegen auf einem NAS und werden bei Bedarf aufs Notebook kopiert.


----------



## blimaa (28 Juni 2019)

Also Grundsätzlich ist die VMWare au dem PC installiert. Die Daten kann man aber irgend wo ablegen? Sehe ich das richtig?
Warum Workstation Pro? 
Reicht der Player nicht, wenn man nur alte Siemens Software drauf hat?


----------



## acid (28 Juni 2019)

Die Virtuelle Harddisk und sonstige Dateien können irgendwo liegen, die Performance über USB oder LAN ist aber natürlich nicht berauschend. Deswegen bevorzuge ich meine Methode. 

Zu VMware kann ich nichts sagen, ich nutze VirtualBox.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juni 2019)

player oder workstation ist einfach eine Komfort frage.
Player kann nicht clonen, kann virtuelle Netzwerke nicht konfigurieren, kann nicht mehrere VM gleichzeitig, keine Möglichkeit die vm zu sharen, keine ESX/VSphere Anbindung.

generell sollten alle Daten der VM an einem Ort liegen und idealerweise eine lokale SSD sein  
alles andere ist wie schon gesagt zu langsam.


----------



## GLT (28 Juni 2019)

Man kann mehrere Playerinstanzen parallel starten


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juni 2019)

das kann Workstation auch.
Aber die können sich dann nicht untereinander vernünftig unterhalten


----------



## GLT (30 Juni 2019)

Alles eine Frage der Konfiguration/Einsatz


----------



## Ralle (30 Juni 2019)

Also die können sich schon unterhalten.
Mit dem Programm NetToPlcSim (suche hier im Forum) konnte ich auf einer VM s7-PlcSim laufen lassen und auf einer 2.VM WinCC V7.2.
Das hat problemlos funktioniert. WinCC hat sich mit S7-PLCSim als SPS verbunden.


----------



## blimaa (1 Juli 2019)

Hi
Hab den Player jetzt mal probeweise heruntergeladen. Soweit konnte ich mal ein XP installieren. Nur das mit dem SharedFolder funktioniert nicht. 
Ich habe diesen erstellt und in der VMWare konfig habe ich diesen angelegt. Dabei auf Always enabled und "Map as network drive in Windows guests" angehackt.
Leider kann ich nicht unter XP "Netzlaufwerk verbinden". Er findet nichts. Alle Firewalls ausgeschalten. Kann das sein, weil ich auf dem Host in einer Domäne bin und im XP auf Workinggroup?


----------



## ChristophD (1 Juli 2019)

kommt drauf was für LW du als shared eingerichtet hast.
Lokale LW des Hiost sollten kein Problem sein, Netzlaufwerke dürften nicht gehen


----------



## acid (1 Juli 2019)

Hast du die VMware Tools am Gast installiert?


----------



## blimaa (1 Juli 2019)

acid schrieb:


> Hast du die VMware Tools am Gast installiert?


 Da ich jetzt nachfragen muss, welche du meinst, nehme ich an, dass ich diese noch nicht installiert habe :grin:



Auf dem Hostsystem liegt der Ordner auf der Festplatte, als keine Netzwerkordner


----------



## acid (1 Juli 2019)

https://www.vmware.com/support/ws4/doc/running_sharefold_ws.html

Die VMware Tools müssen installiert sein, damit Shared Folder funktionieren. 

https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/1035392


----------



## blimaa (1 Juli 2019)

Supi habs nun installiert und es klappt.


----------



## blimaa (2 Juli 2019)

Hab jetzt die ganze Sache auf eine USB 3.1 SSD Festplatte gelegt. 
Step 7 Classic und Wincc Adv. 2008 läuft soweit normal.


----------

